# 30-30 bfr



## Bam Bam (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anybody have a magnum research 30-30 win. BFR revolver ?  I  looked at one at adventure outdoors it was a 10 incher it looked like a {edit because I can't read the rules}very nice looking pistol{/edit}. I was wondering if anybody had one and was wondering what they thought about it.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 6, 2010)

Been looking at that one a while (well and the 45-70). Only thing that bothers me is the barrel length and bullets used.
Years ago there had been a lot of discussion in Contender loads with a 150gr bullet in a 30-30 not being able to achieve good velocities for the bullet to expand even in up to 14" barrels. BUT anything 125gr and under performed very well. 
Lots of things to think about, if you reload you have almost no excuse for not finding a very good load for it. I'm very unsure about factory rounds for this thing.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 6, 2010)

I love my .45-70 BFR. 

IT has less recoil than a .44 mag, and gets the job done no farther than I shoot with a pistol (50 yards give or take)...

BFR makes a good product IMO for the money.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a BFR in 500S&W mag and it's one of my favorites.
The BFR in 30-30 makes a lot of sense just from the standpoint of ammo/component availability and cost.
In factory loadings I'm not sure how much more effective it would be over say a 357mag in the same barrel length.
Seems like most of the powder burn would occur after the bullet has left the barrel.


----------

